# Woody the Pigeon



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have had Woody stand on our chimney hooting away for years. Many a time I could have smacked his beak in, shot him and stuffed him in a pie. Today he has excelled himself he has a bird ok a girlfriend and they are now at it morning, noon and night. She is a bit odd though she is very blue looking and sounds like a Terradactyl she is also twice size of Woody.

She is so big (must take a pic) that she has knocked the angels head off in the Memorial Garden in front of us.

So is this normal for wood pigeons to be blue, houge and sound like something pre-historic? She leaves dents where she sits am sure.

Greenie


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

hmmmmmm, Pie, or with a red wine and onion gravy........ Just love pigeon


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We have a pair visit us and at one time I used to shoo them away as they have all the bird food on the bird table but some how they are getting very friendly and Im getting some thing of a soft spot for them. The nerve they show, they now come within around 3 feet from me in the garden. I do not really mind any more, mind you its the mess they make on the garden seats that is annoying but it will wash off with the hose.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I would have thought you would have had owls rather than pigeons cos you have a hooting, cue childish sniggering :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously what is a hooting?? Am away to look up big blue pigeons in google.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

We have always had wood pigeons in our road-lots of trees, and for several years they actually nested in the silver birch out front. What is most annoying about them is when they do their 'call' it always sounds like they miss the last note :roll: :roll:


----------

